# Coon hunting reports 2010/2011



## GA DAWG

Well its about that time again...The ones that stop hunting during the summer months are ready to get back after it I guess..Post your reports and pictures here...


----------



## poole93

yep,its getting that time,about a week or two and ill be treein some coons with my english,Just hope it hurrys up and cools down


----------



## Prorain

Took august off but went 2 times I think it was and it was hot!Back to it 3-4 times a week!camera down no pics yet!


----------



## ArmyTaco

I dont have anything to hunt..and its still pushin 100 down here.

Ill sit here and  while yall post them pics.


----------



## Old Blue21

Well went last night and had the worst night ive had in a while my old walker got cut by a big ole hog so i wont be huntin for a week or two


----------



## sawdog

Been treeing them pretty steady all summer, boy its been hot. Ready for the winter.


----------



## thomas gose

sawdog said:


> Been treeing them pretty steady all summer, boy its been hot. Ready for the winter.



X2 these cool nights have been nice though~!!!!!!!


----------



## ArmyTaco

Old Blue21 said:


> Well went last night and had the worst night ive had in a while my old walker got cut by a big ole hog so i wont be huntin for a week or two



Ol trashy walkers...

J/K hope hes alright. Them hogs will cut em down quick.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

*This mornings hunt*

Made 3 trees looked at 2 coon got up at 3am cut loose at 3:45 loaded back up at 6:45.

The last tree woulda been perfect for pics but couldnt find the coon big den tree it was just breaking daylight & the dogs musta felt good with the cool weather they sure made it sound like it was there.


----------



## tree daddy 7

went fri night made one tree looked at one coon,back home by 10:30.Wont be long now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Blue21

ArmyTaco said:


> Ol trashy walkers...
> 
> J/K hope hes alright. Them hogs will cut em down quick.



 Haha thats Right...


----------



## coggins

We've been in the woods every chance our work schedules allow for and the heat has been BRUTAL.  Here's to looking forward to the cooler weather!


----------



## GA DAWG

I finally carried my camera tonight..This is my 11 month old pup..I really like her..Has put the fire back in me..Well,what little fire I have anyhow


----------



## Mr. Bright

went early this morning made 2 trees seen 3 coons.


----------



## GA DAWG

1st turnout ran something and mine bayed kinda..Got there and she was baying another dog eating a old dead cow I'm thinking possum is what got ran..
2nd turnout..Treed 3 great bigguns up a persimmion tree..
3rd turnout they half hearted treed where one was sitting up..So I aint counting it..They didnt know what tree it was in..Musta been to cold for em or it had not been down..Anyhow the young dog did ok again


----------



## luvtohunt

Haven't been able to go  yet, all I have is a young dog that has alot of fire. Some friends have been this past week and one night I know they treed 3. Supposed to go next friday night. Joined a new club with plenty of land for coon hunting so I am excited and still a little hesitant about the snakes.


----------



## Prorain

My son and I went last saturday out towards Ellabelle,Ga to hunt with Scrubby Rogers and folks let me tell ya if you like hunting in thicket and i mean THICKET then find you someone out that way.Other than that had a good time got fed well ta boot.


----------



## Old Blue21

ga dawg what's that pup out of.... She's pretty


----------



## GA DAWG

Old Blue21 said:


> ga dawg what's that pup out of.... She's pretty


Shes out of hardcore chrome and a sunrise female..


----------



## Brian Ratliff

*Wed night*

made 4 drops saw 3 coon Reddogs lookin pretty good with all these leaves still on!!! Cant wait till there off thats when the fun starts!!


----------



## plottman25

Old Blue21 said:


> Well went last night and had the worst night ive had in a while my old walker got cut by a big ole hog so i wont be huntin for a week or two



dont that walker know hogs dont run up trees lol.
im looking for something like that to happen to one of my pups this season. Lots of hogs where I hunt


----------



## Old Blue21

plottman25 said:


> dont that walker know hogs dont run up trees lol.
> im looking for something like that to happen to one of my pups this season. Lots of hogs where I hunt



Shoot as long as it aint a possum im fine haha naw idk what his deal was he has never trashed but then again every dawg has its day


----------



## Old Blue21

GA DAWG said:


> Shes out of hardcore chrome and a sunrise female..



Man i love the looks of that dog she looks clover bred...


----------



## GA DAWG

Old Blue21 said:


> Man i love the looks of that dog she looks clover bred...


She has some clover blood flowing through her


----------



## GA DAWG

Treed a couple last night..Also treed in a persimmon that we could not find a coon in..Prolly was slick..We have treed coons in it a lot here lately but could not see one last night..Seem to be moving better here everytime we go...Want be long now till the pup gets some fur in her mouth..


----------



## tree daddy 7

We went lastnight made 3 trees looked at 5 coons.Sure was nice and cool,couple more weeks and we get to start knocking out a few for the puppy.


----------



## jaybo81

tree daddy 7 said:


> We went lastnight made 3 trees looked at 5 coons.Sure was nice and cool,couple more weeks and we get to start knocking out a few for the puppy.



I heard lilly showed out, i hope i can finish her out tonight!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

Wheres everybody plan on being opening night? Im down in my back aint been in 2 nights. I hope it gets better fast!


----------



## jaybo81

GA DAWG said:


> Wheres everybody plan on being opening night? Im down in my back aint been in 2 nights. I hope it gets better fast!


on the ocmulgee right outside of macon..........loaded with em!!


----------



## GA DAWG

jaybo81 said:


> on the ocmulgee right outside of macon..........loaded with em!!


  I thought about going to olcmulgee wma. I will be down south deer huntin and takin my pup with me


----------



## tree daddy 7

Recon we are going to B.F.Grant.


----------



## jaybo81

Got a win on Lil last night....Finished her out to grand night!!


----------



## GA DAWG

Congrats!!


----------



## Old Blue21

Treed one last night around 12:00


----------



## jackmelson

Two trees and 3 coons and a wet butt lastnight. Prob clarkhill wma opening nite


----------



## Mr. Bright

Made 2 trees seen 2 .


----------



## tree daddy 7

Cut-em loose twice treed twice saw three coons knocked out two back home at 12:30.Good opening night.


----------



## david coker

joe kurtz last night decent night till a so called respectable coon hunter  they know who they are turned off 2 garmins on two dogs then lied about everything


----------



## TallyHo

Made four trees last night and looked at two coons, knocked out one.  Good night for the opener...........


----------



## GA DAWG

Made one tree and kilt one coon. Try to go again tonight unless I kill a boone and crocket deer in the next little bit Id like to know who turned the collars off at Jk.


----------



## hunter johnson

went wed. nite -treed twice, thursday nite- treed once and treed one last nite


----------



## TallyHo

Turned loose tonight about 8:15 and didnt take long and my little english put his first one up all by himself, man I love these nights.  Turns out my little sidekick has to go with me every night now.  Was a little coon that I hated to take but for the dogs sake "you got to do what you got to do"


----------



## Coon Doggie

TallyHo, That sidekick looks like he is all business. Enjoy the little fella as long as you can, my sidekick started college this year.

Greg Lavender


----------



## TallyHo

Yeah I know it Greg, I take him every chance I get since he started school this year he dont get to go as much but he sure loves those dogs and going hunting.


----------



## Coon Doggie

Ga.Dawg, I will be meeting-up with Kent at the P.K.C. World and getting a female pup out of CHROME. We have a dog that is BOZO bred named MIGHTY JOE that we hope we can cross on. How is your CHROME pup doing ? I think CHROME is producing some nice pups.

Greg Lavender
Milledgeville,Ga.


----------



## GA DAWG

Coon Doggie said:


> Ga.Dawg, I will be meeting-up with Kent at the P.K.C. World and getting a female pup out of CHROME. We have a dog that is BOZO bred named MIGHTY JOE that we hope we can cross on. How is your CHROME pup doing ? I think CHROME is producing some nice pups.
> 
> Greg Lavender
> Milledgeville,Ga.


My pup is doing great..Thats her in the pictures above here..She still has a lot of puppy in her though but just turned 12 months old...I guess I'm wanting her to grow up to fast I bought her off this forum..  I gotta a big huge mouthed 3 yr old female I need to get rid of..You looking for any brood females? She can tree her on coon and is fast..Did I mention the big mouth Has a ukc 2nd..Pm me if you might need her..  Heres a short video of my pup from the other night..


----------



## Coon Doggie

Ga.Dawg, I got all I need now. I will keep it in mind if I run across somebody looking, I will sure let you know.

Greg Lavender


----------



## Coon Doggie

GaDawg, your pup looks like she is doing a good job.

Greg Lavender


----------



## TallyHo

Made a drop tonight and had an old lay up coon, season is starting out pretty good. Really looking foward to getting this young english clicking and pushin him in some hunts.


----------



## Mr. Bright

Made two drops first was a den and well the next one the meat hit the ground.


----------



## GA DAWG

*pup trainer*

Just incase anybody needs one..They are a free one on the swap and sell board..I know she will tree one..I've saw her..Old as dirt but would probably get one going this season..Unless shes been put up to long..


----------



## GA DAWG

Didnt do to good last night..Could not strike anything with the pups..Got the big dogs out..My old female had not been out in months..Took off like a rocket..Looked at garmin and cussed a little  Walked alot for  off game and called it a night


----------



## Coonhunter8

I went to SETWA youth hunt in Sailsbury and placed third with my 8 yo female walker i had 575 plus but it was a lot cooler up there and they were about to weeks in front of us with crops.


----------



## GA DAWG

Coonhunter8 said:


> I went to SETWA youth hunt in Sailsbury and placed third with my 8 yo female walker i had 575 plus but it was a lot cooler up there and they were about to weeks in front of us with crops.


Congrats on ther 3rd place


----------



## Coonhunter8

I went to SETWA youth hut in Sailsbury two weeks ago and placed third with my old female walker dog.I had 575 plus and treed one of the biggest coons i have ever saw.They are about two weeks in front of us with their crops and it was a lot cooler up there.


----------



## Mr. Bright

MADE 3 TREES FIRST WAS GRINNER, SECOND TREE SLICK AND THE NEXT WELL TAKE A LOOK!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

Went to a middle Ga WMA last night. Treed 2 singles. Pretty fast. Knocked one out. Left the other one for seed. Saw 2 possums sitting up and a tractor trailer load of deer


----------



## plottman25

Planned on going tonight, but dont have the gas money. Finally got me a decent dog and dont have the gas to go this weekend. Guess im just going to sit here and watch Tn and bama.


----------



## hunter johnson

went last nite when i got home from my football game and we treed one and shot it out,.. and went tonite with just my dog and she treed one and we shot it out


----------



## hunter johnson

the one we treed tonite


----------



## DSGB92

I've made 5 or 6 drops now and have seen three. One was slick and other two would have been circled. Anyone hunt around Sumter county? Lookin for someone to run dogs with. We have some good huntin and plenty of coons.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

*Oct 15th-26*

Since kill season started on the 15th at 12 am I have looked at 50 coon total & knocked out 23 of those.  

Oh yeah 2 of those nites I did not hunt.


----------



## Old Blue21

Lookin for someone to go with im in habersham i dont have any land during deer season but after it have lots of places just need some places to go right now


----------



## hunter johnson

we went last night and treed 1 on the creek, saw eyes and went home because there was a storm comin. , goin tonite also


----------



## DSGB92

Old Blue21 said:


> Lookin for someone to go with im in habersham i dont have any land during deer season but after it have lots of places just need some places to go right now



How far are ya from sumter county?


----------



## Old Blue21

Is that in south carolina?


----------



## DSGB92

No, Southwest Ga.


----------



## Prorain

My ol dog is puttin them up tree,3 turns last night 2 coons and he got hung up on the third after running cold trail only gone from the house 3 hours 1 of that was the ride back and fourth but seeing some good healthy coon my way.Going again tonight with my son gonna let him drop one from the tree tops tonight.


----------



## hunter johnson

my dog treed 1 tonite , saw the coon


----------



## thomas williams

Took Cassie and Ann tonight. Cut them loose and they went 800 yards and treed. I was able to drive to within 450 yards of them. Wasn't too bad of a walk. Took about an hour from the time I cut them loose till I was back at the truck. Didn't want to chance the "one more drop," so I came on home. Gona head back out tomorrow night.


----------



## tree daddy 7

Took our five month old Lemonade pup lastnight for the first time and he went and stayed gone with the old dogs all three times. Made one tree knocked one out.


----------



## thomas williams

Good hunt last night! All dogs did a nice job.


----------



## kreekhunter

i went last nite to a comp hunt. i was hunting another guy's dog and my buddy was huntin my young 15 month old pup out of trackman. i really didn't want to but we got drew out on the same cast. even though i was competing against my pup i was very proud of her. it was only her 2cnd comp hunt and she got a cast win, and on top of that it was a 1st place win. she had 350+ and one time she split about 30 yards from the other dogs held the pressure and had the meat this was her 1st coon that she treed by herself. so even though i didn't win i was very proud at the end of the nite.


----------



## hunter johnson

we went last night and treed up on the mountain . in a big tree with alot of leaves, and not on our property so we went to the house


----------



## Blue Iron

Ga Dawg how is that Bluetick doin' for you??


----------



## Mr. Bright

SPLIT TREED AND DEEP WITH THE MEAT WHAT A WALK.


----------



## Old Blue21

Blue Iron said:


> Ga Dawg how is that Bluetick doin' for you??



Not to change subjects but why in the world is ur pic LSU???? I loved the Alabma but lsu
Haha


----------



## Mr. Bright

AN OL CHARLIE ELLIOT WMA BIG BOAR COON.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Mr. Bright said:


> AN OL CHARLIE ELLIOT WMA BIG BOAR COON.



Stone's lookin pretty good!!

I didnt forget about ya just my pup rolled on so quick that I'v got my hands full with him. Dropped him 3 X's lastnite looked at 5 coon put 2 down.


----------



## *Mudslinger*

we made two turnouts last night treed two going again tonight i will get some pic


----------



## Mr. Bright

Brian Ratliff said:


> Stone's lookin pretty good!!
> 
> I didnt forget about ya just my pup rolled on so quick that I'v got my hands full with him. Dropped him 3 X's lastnite looked at 5 coon put 2 down.



that's no problem Brian just let me know I'm just trying to keep him in the woods.


----------



## thomas williams

Nice size boar coon.


----------



## plottman25

Dropped out 5 times last night, never heard the dogs bark once. Im hoping the the coons were just not moving, but I thought they would at least find a layup.


----------



## plottman25

Anybody else have trouble getting one started last night?


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Coon are feeding up now its hard to get a track on the ground & will be untill the acorns are gone. 

If ya aint got a dog that'll tree'em up try cutting loose just before dark.


----------



## Rabbitman

I went last nite turned out 3 times treed twice seen 2 and killed one. My black &tan has not been out in about 3weeks man did he blow the top out of both trees. He is only 14months old.


----------



## plottman25

Brian Ratliff said:


> Coon are feeding up now its hard to get a track on the ground & will be untill the acorns are gone.
> 
> If ya aint got a dog that'll tree'em up try cutting loose just before dark.



I figured she was going to tree a lay up the other night, Im going to get in the woods early tonight, I think im going to turn lose about 6:00.


----------



## *Mudslinger*

we got to go wen night treed two and come on home the young dogs are looking good


----------



## thomas williams

11-12 hunt


----------



## Brian Ratliff

*Mary & Precher Deep in the Swamps of South GA*

Been treein a few a nite the last few weeks all the dogs are lookin pretty good. Walked to 5 trees lastnite looked at 5 coon left the last sitting.


----------



## plottman25

Brian Ratliff said:


> Been treein a few a nite the last few weeks all the dogs are lookin pretty good. Walked to 5 trees lastnite looked at 5 coon left the last sitting.


Your Red dogs are sure gettin it done this season.  How old are they?
Aint you scared your not going to have anything to hunt next season?  I wish we had the coons yall have down there up here.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

All these coon come off public land there is 6 that I hunt & don't think I could kill all the coon on them if I shot every one I treed Iv looked at over 100 since kill season started. 

I have private land & a lease that I don't kill off of that has more coon than you want to look at. 

I have a 15 month male Jon. My female Mary is a 2 1/2 yr old dog & the Precher dog is a handled dog he's a young 2 year old.


----------



## Mr. Bright

Decided to take aanother  lil ride backdown to the ol' wma


----------



## TallyHo

Made three trees last night and looked at one coon.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

3 drops lastnite with my pup walked to 3 trees looked at 3 coon knocked 2 out.


----------



## Fambrough

3 drops two coons and a hollow.


----------



## hunter johnson

we treed 8 times friday night with my female walker and my buddys female walker, and looked at 5 coons , the other three trees had lots of leaves and touching other trees, one of the trees had 3 coons in it, we shot one out


----------



## Brian Ratliff




----------



## thomas williams

*11-24-10*

Casey and King. Two big boars.


----------



## plottman25

Took the old lady hunting for the first (and she says LAST) time tonight.  We lucked up and only had to walk abot 50 yards to the tree.  Took us longer to get the coon out than it did for them to strike it and tree it.








I wish i could have gotten  better pic of the pups treeing on it.  My 6 month English got first strike.
We went ahead and let the 2 pups get their mouth on the coon while it was still hot.


----------



## Mr. Bright

Well tonight cut my buddy loose by his self at a local wma a everything was great until I experienced my first hang up and it sucks OL' STONE had the meat on his mind to.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Walked to 3 trees looked at 5 coon.


----------



## Mr. Bright

Not to bad on the first and last drop tonight.


----------



## thomas williams

One drop...One coon...45mins. Not a bad night.


----------



## TallyHo

Turned loose one time and had the meat in about 10 minutes, to close to a house to let em have it though.  Headin to Gray tomorrow night..........


----------



## plottman25

One tree 3 coons, forgot my camera at home. But will take some pics in the morning.


----------



## ArmyTaco

Got a nice young dog he sure goes hunting ...hoping to get on a wma coon soon..wish us luck.


----------



## GA DAWG

I went the other night


----------



## TallyHo

Made one drop and had four in one tree............


----------



## Mr. Bright

5 1/2 MONTHS OLD  "TWO BIT 2 TUFF"


----------



## Coon Doggie

GA DAWG, Kent will be coming down and hunting in Jan. week of Grand American I know he would like to see your CHROME pup give me a call and come on down and hunt with us one night while he is here. Kent owns CHROME. I think CHROME is reproducing some good uns.

Thanks,
Greg Lavender
478-288-0282 CELL


----------



## Al Medcalf

*Upson Co. Coon tonight*

Had 2 up one tree...Took this 12 lb. sow.  Here is my hunting partner, Doug with Pepper and Duke.


----------



## Prorain

*Seeing plenty of coon!*

Treeing plenty of coon here outta Columbus really enjoying the weather.


----------



## jaybo81

*last night*

Had a good hunt last night with FLAT TIRE...my lil girl enjoyed herself!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

Coon Doggie said:


> GA DAWG, Kent will be coming down and hunting in Jan. week of Grand American I know he would like to see your CHROME pup give me a call and come on down and hunt with us one night while he is here. Kent owns CHROME. I think CHROME is reproducing some good uns.
> 
> Thanks,
> Greg Lavender
> 478-288-0282 CELL


10-4 I'll holler at ya..Prolly cant make that week though..I'll be in south Ga. 

Nice to meet ya last night MR. Bright!! Glad ya'll made it..Hope you can make it back up this way again..


----------



## Mr. Bright

GA DAWG said:


> 10-4 I'll holler at ya..Prolly cant make that week though..I'll be in south Ga.
> 
> Nice to meet ya last night MR. Bright!! Glad ya'll made it..Hope you can make it back up this way again..



It was nice to meet you to lastnight GADAWG  and yeah we will be back up there to see if we can tree one those Dawson Forest coon again in them hills.


----------



## GA DAWG

Mr. Bright said:


> It was nice to meet you to lastnight GADAWG  and yeah we will be back up there to see if we can tree one those Dawson Forest coon again in them hills.


I hate ya'll had to go there! After deer season closes..We will have better hunting..Yall did ok there though..Atleast you saw a coon..I've hunted for hours and hours and not done that 

PKC hunt in Dawsonville wednesday at 7pm if any of the hunters reading this want to try and make it!!!


----------



## Dylank15

ground is frozen solid here in balground. put one in a den and one in a hole on the etowah river bank


----------



## jaybo81

*treeing*

Coons seem to be moving good treed one quick last night....and made 4 trees seen 3 coon in 40 min tonight!!


----------



## thomas williams

Christmas eve hunt.


----------



## tree daddy 7

Went lastnight turned loose twice treed three.It  sure was cold and windy.Going back tonight will try and remember to take the camara.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Hunted Christmas nitye with my buddy from Fl we cut the dogs 3 X's looked a 3 coon. 

It rained the entire nite the nastiest weather iv ever pleasure hunted in!!

The last tree was .9 tenths & had to walk every step of it.


----------



## Mr. Bright




----------



## thomas williams

Den tree tonight.


----------



## Mr. Bright

Took the WRECKING CREW lastnight.


----------



## Georgia Boy z71

Went last night treed in a big ol den tree.I think my dog finds the biggest trees to tree on lol.


----------



## thomas williams

Big boar!


----------



## Georgia Boy z71

Good lookin dogs everybody


----------



## Blue Iron

Going tonight for the first time in awhile. Ya'll pray for me and ol' Blue lol


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Cut my young dog jon mon nite twice walked to 2 trees looked at 2 coon. 

1st drop struck & treed 697yds in under 5  mins

2nd drop struck at about 350 yds came treed at 991 yds in about 9 mins


----------



## thomas williams

Last nights hunt. Casey and King


----------



## Mr. Bright




----------



## hunter johnson

just got home , but the dogs didnt do to well because of the snow i gues?


----------



## Dylank15

Thomas williams, is that black and tan out of set em up ace???


----------



## thomas williams

I don't know his ped, but I do know he is out of Mr. Hayward Ivey's King dog.


----------



## Dylank15

That white star crest on his chest usually comes from setem up ace's line. i got a grand daughter of set em up ace that i bred to a Nightrider male that i own. one of the pups got ace's star crest.


----------



## Blue Iron

Went last night, made 9 trees and looked at 6 coons. We had dogs split all night long, had a real good time. Brummy and Kate both slipped off and got under a coon alone. I was tickled pink, they've only been hunted a handful of times in the last 9 months.

Pictures are of Kate when she got split, none of the others turned out.


----------



## fireretriever

Man are the coons covering some ground here. I don't know if it is the moon phase or if those old boar coons are just feeling good in the cool weather but they have been going a long way before they climb. We have been seeing quite a few though.


----------



## plottman25

Went last night, had one treed in bout 20 mins, but was real dissapointed in the pups.  They never barked one time on the tree, but ran the track pretty well with my Black dog.  Its funny how pups are, one night they look like world champions and the next they are not worth a scoop of food.


----------



## Mr. Bright




----------



## Brian Ratliff

Cut the pup 4 X's lastnite walked to 3 trees looked at 3 coon & a possum. 

He aint been out the kennel in over 2 weeks & it showed got treed fast with the coon but on the last drop he struck a bad track worked over a hour but never put a tree on the end.  

Going again tonite.


----------



## Mr. Bright

Made 3 trees 1st tree meat, 2nd tree Den and 3rd tree meat.


----------



## DSGB92

We been goin a couple times a week, dogs been doin great. Knocked a big boar out the other night.


----------



## Blue Iron

Turned Brummy loose, in 12 minutes he was struck at 178 yards.  9 minutes later he was treed at 783 yards. Crossed a creek and really starting pushing him and treed him in about a 50 foot tall pine. Plus points. I thought Blue dogs were supposed to be slow?!?!

Nice little hunt, from pulling out of my driveway to pulling back in, less than an hour and 1/2.


----------



## Mr. Bright




----------



## Brian Ratliff

Blue Iron said:


> Turned Brummy loose, in 12 minutes he was struck at 178 yards.  9 minutes later he was treed at 783 yards. Crossed a creek and really starting pushing him and treed him in about a 50 foot tall pine. Plus points. I thought Blue dogs were supposed to be slow?!?!
> 
> Nice little hunt, from pulling out of my driveway to pulling back in, less than an hour and 1/2.



21 mins to get 783 yds is fast??


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Brian Ratliff said:


> Cut my young dog jon mon nite twice walked to 2 trees looked at 2 coon.
> 
> 1st drop struck & treed 697yds in under 5  mins
> 
> 2nd drop struck at about 350 yds came treed at 991 yds in about 9 mins


----------



## Redticker

Went out last night. First Tree was over a river, didnt see anything. Turned out again treed big fat coon.


----------



## Blue Iron

Brian Ratliff said:


> 21 mins to get 783 yds is fast??


 

Strike to tree 605 yards in 9 mins ain't too bad if you ask me? He also had to cross a big creek.

That 178 yards in 12 minutes is decieving, that's not ground covered, that's how far he was. He had covered over 1/2 mile in ground in that 12 mins.

Sounds like your young dog blows through the country in a straight line looking for a hot track. I'll take my Blue dog that takes them as they come. Different strokes and all that.


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Blue Iron said:


> Strike to tree 605 yards in 9 mins ain't too bad if you ask me? He also had to cross a big creek.
> 
> That 178 yards in 12 minutes is decieving, that's not ground covered, that's how far he was. He had covered over 1/2 mile in ground in that 12 mins.
> 
> Sounds like your young dog blows through the country in a straight line looking for a hot track. I'll take my Blue dog that takes them as they come. Different strokes and all that.



He don't go looking for a hot track he also takes them as they come lastenite he struck a bad 1 worked it across 5-6 sloughs & treed it over 800yds deep in about 12 mins. 


Nothing wrong with a Bluedog & all aint slow iv hunted some that could flat move a cold feed track like they were looking at it!


----------



## Blue Iron

Brian Ratliff said:


> He don't go looking for a hot track he also takes them as they come lastenite he struck a bad 1 worked it across 5-6 sloughs & treed it over 800yds deep in about 12 mins.
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with a Bluedog & all aint slow iv hunted some that could flat move a cold feed track like they were looking at it!


 
I hear ya. Sounds like a nice dog.


----------



## Blue Iron

Made 2 trees and looked at 2 coons. They raped my club, hardly any trees left, I won't be re-joining.


----------



## Blue Iron

Made 2 trees and looked at 1 coon. Thanks for taking me to your place Taco Man. We'll hit it again before season goes out.


----------



## Nytrobud1

made two trees seen one coon.Took the camera..forgot to even get a pic


----------



## Brian Ratliff




----------



## Mr. Bright

Brian Ratliff said:


>



Brian looks like he's gonna be ready for "CLASSIC". GOOD LUCK TO YA!!!


----------



## Brian Ratliff

Mr. Bright said:


> Brian looks like he's gonna be ready for "CLASSIC". GOOD LUCK TO YA!!!



David he's ready problem is I won't be hunting him.  I'll be hunting a 2 yr ntch male the  1 I won with at Autumn Oaks..


----------



## Lil D

Ratliff that Redbone was flat moving, I want to see your name on some hunt wins.  I want to the Redbones and Black and Tan's dominate.


----------



## GA DAWG

I was in a hunt the other night. Made 3 trees in a hour and seen 3 coon  Plus rumor has it Blue Irons blue dog throws fast starting,loud pups with go power to them!!


----------



## Lil D

Why was Blue Iron banned?


----------



## Brian Ratliff

*A few from lastnite*


----------



## GA DAWG

I dont know why he was banned. Must have happened over in the sport section.


----------



## ArmyTaco

He was an outlaw that was posting links on here


----------



## GA DAWG

He got banned for that treedawg site? Pretty stupid if that was it! I mean dang. Ive saw other links posted. Like in the winter weather thread. Did those folks get banned. I doubt it. Yall need to let Blue back on here!!!!


----------



## Lil D

If GON had a like button, GA DAWG I would like what you posted.


----------



## Boar Stalker

GA DAWG said:


> I was in a hunt the other night. Made 3 trees in a hour and seen 3 coon  Plus rumor has it Blue Irons blue dog throws fast starting,loud pups with go power to them!!




You reffering to that little female you got from him? If so PM me and let me know how she's doing. I owned a couple of the dogs in her pedigree.


----------



## GA DAWG

PM sent.


----------



## Boar Stalker

GA DAWG said:


> PM sent.



Glad to hear that pup is cranking, they should be just shy of 9 months old I think?


----------



## Boar Stalker

Brian Ratliff said:


>



Man I wish I had places that are as eat up with coons as your's are!


----------



## Mr. Bright




----------



## Brian Ratliff

Boar Stalker said:


> Man I wish I had places that are as eat up with coons as your's are!




Why does everyone think you have to be eat up with coon to tree 5-6 a nite? These coon came off of public land anyone can hunt & it gets hunted hard.   I mainly hunt public land WMA's there not eat up with coon. 

I don't shoot coon out on my club or private land that I hunt.  

Anyone is welcome to come for a hunt bring your dog & I take ya to some of the hardest hunted woods you've been in.


----------



## Boar Stalker

Brian Ratliff said:


> Why does everyone think you have to be eat up with coon to tree 5-6 a nite? These coon came off of public land anyone can hunt & it gets hunted hard.   I mainly hunt public land WMA's there not eat up with coon.
> 
> I don't shoot coon out on my club or private land that I hunt.
> 
> Anyone is welcome to come for a hunt bring your dog & I take ya to some of the hardest hunted woods you've been in.



You kill a pile of them that's for sure. There is a pile of coons down your way. Get up here in these hills and tree 6 in a night and you've had a GREAT hunt. But 6 down there is just a nice night I agree.


----------



## GA DAWG

Brian Ratliff said:


> Why does everyone think you have to be eat up with coon to tree 5-6 a nite? These coon came off of public land anyone can hunt & it gets hunted hard.   I mainly hunt public land WMA's there not eat up with coon.
> 
> I don't shoot coon out on my club or private land that I hunt.
> 
> Anyone is welcome to come for a hunt bring your dog & I take ya to some of the hardest hunted woods you've been in.


I think your ate up with em compared to here..I'll BET 500 dollars you want bring one of those hounds here and tree 5 or 6 a night on our public land..You wanna see hard hunted..Come on up..I'm not bashing breeds or anything else..South Ga has about 5 to 7 times more coon..I've hunted there..I know..


----------



## Brian Ratliff

GA DAWG said:


> I think your ate up with em compared to here..I'll BET 500 dollars you want bring one of those hounds here and tree 5 or 6 a night on our public land..You wanna see hard hunted..Come on up..I'm not bashing breeds or anything else..South Ga has about 5 to 7 times more coon..I've hunted there..I know..



Well how about you bring those hounds down here & see how many they tree should be easy for them to tree 5-6. : 



GA DAWG said:


> I was in a hunt the other night. Made 3 trees in a hour and seen 3 coon  Plus rumor has it Blue Irons blue dog throws fast starting,loud pups with go power to them!!



 Buckets?


----------



## GA DAWG

Brian Ratliff said:


> Well how about you bring those hounds down here & see how many they tree should be easy for them to tree 5-6. :   Buckets?


  Howd you know?  Best of luck to ya at the classic. Im pullin for ya! I aint gonna make it. Ive messed my back up and can barely get around. If any hounds are ready. I believe its yours. If you got a phone that gets internet. Post how its going or text me or somethin. I will send you my number.


----------



## Old Blue21

GA DAWG said:


> I was in a hunt the other night. Made 3 trees in a hour and seen 3 coon  Plus rumor has it Blue Irons blue dog throws fast starting,loud pups with go power to them!!



How is she doing? ive been waiting to hear on her


----------



## Boar Stalker

Old Blue21 said:


> How is she doing? ive been waiting to hear on her



Word has it she's treeing her own coon at just shy of 9 months old.


----------



## GA DAWG

She is treeing feeder coon alone and will go huntin. We took her when she was 5 months old and got worried cause we didnt put a tracking collar on her. She went 2 miles the other night with another dog. Could not ask for more out of a 9 mth old. I really think she will make something. Only time will tell.


----------



## Old Blue21

Well goodluck with her... She sounds like she will be something


----------



## hawg dawg

GA DAWG said:


> She is treeing feeder coon alone and will go huntin. We took her when she was 5 months old and got worried cause we didnt put a tracking collar on her. She went 2 miles the other night with another dog. Could not ask for more out of a 9 mth old. I really think she will make something. Only time will tell.



If she's anything like her daddy she ought to make a dandy. I have never in my life seen a dog bust through the country and get hooked like that Blue dog does.


----------



## GA DAWG

hawg dawg said:


> If she's anything like her daddy she ought to make a dandy. I have never in my life seen a dog bust through the country and get hooked like that Blue dog does.


She treed some real live wild coons over the weekend in south Ga. Gonna be a dandy I think.


----------



## fireretriever

2 drops 2 coons and back by 10. I love it when a plan comes together.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## Lil D

She's poppin' it aint she FR.  Nice looking Walker.


----------



## fireretriever

Yep his a tree dog. I wish they all were. He is pretty easy to call too.


----------



## Mr. Bright




----------



## fireretriever

Here we go again. He got injured on this hunt. I just hope he gets healed up before gun season goes out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## Mr. Bright




----------



## hawg dawg

Ya'll all done for the year? Tough hunting right now, we're still treeing coons but not running many tracks. Sure is nice having a dog that can tree layups.


----------



## GA DAWG

I ain't done. Treeing a couple here and there. Probably tree a bunch more if the stupid bears would stay outta my places!


----------



## hawg dawg

GA DAWG said:


> I ain't done. Treeing a couple here and there. Probably tree a bunch more if the stupid bears would stay outta my places!



Let's tree one. I'd love to walk into a tree and see a 200# coon!


----------



## GA DAWG

It ain't as fun as you think. Suckers Are coming down that tree like a rocket. When they hit the ground. They are gone. Dont matter who or what's in front of them but if you got one that will tree one. Im game


----------



## Nga.

GA DAWG you hunting Dawsonville's UKC Friday night?

PS Put one of them 200+ coon up a tree with a couple 20# feist and let the fum begin, talk about hard to get everything together and get out of there.


----------



## GA DAWG

Nga. said:


> GA DAWG you hunting Dawsonville's UKC Friday night?
> 
> PS Put one of them 200+ coon up a tree with a couple 20# feist and let the fum begin, talk about hard to get everything together and get out of there.



Prolly want hunt the ukc hunt. We have a Pkc hunt tonight though. I will hunt it.


----------

